# This video kicks @ss!!



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

There something about it which makes it hot...I don't know exactly what it is...

http://www.cigarforums.net/video/vi...232e07d3aa3d998e513&page=2&viewtype=&category=


----------



## bradleycheuk (Jul 3, 2007)

RicoPuro said:


> There something about it which makes it hot...I don't exactly know what it is...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/video/vi...232e07d3aa3d998e513&page=2&viewtype=&category=


What's the lighter the guy's using. It's like an oversized Ronson Jetlite.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Now THAT'S awesome content!!! :tu:tu


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know. I can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

It might be the T.... I mean the hot chick


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

Was there suppose to be something about a cigar in that video?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

bradleycheuk said:


> What's the lighter the guy's using. It's like an oversized Ronson Jetlite.


It is a giant Tatuaje lighter made by Lotus. I love it because no one ever walks off with it when they borrow it. It eats alot of fluid though but who cares because it looks cool when you whip it out.

*BTW*: All of the new videos will be subtitled in English from now on so everyone can understand what is being said. I should have done subtitles for the Pepin videos.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

It's funny listening to both of them. Their primary language seems to be English, but they are both trying to do the interview in Spanish. 

Gee, my first post as a Puffer... I feel weird


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Now THAT'S awesome content!!! :tu:tu


 :r:r:r


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> There something about it which makes it hot...I don't know exactly what it is...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/video/vi...232e07d3aa3d998e513&page=2&viewtype=&category=


I think that it's maybe those two big pillows on the couch in the background.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> I don't know. I can't quite put my finger on it...


I don't want to put my finger on it. I want to put all my fingers on it! Of course you know I'm talking about the cigar, Right?


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

:tu:tu


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm thinking my cigar would have been on fire just prior to lighting!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Stogie said:


> *BTW*: All of the new videos will be subtitled in English from now on so everyone can understand what is being said.


That's great news Daniel, thanks!

Finally these bastages will understand that she's saying: "mrreindeer, oh, mrreindeer, how i love him and what an incredibly large...uh, what was i saying? oh, this is a fine cigar, it reminds me of mrreindeer".


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

:dr


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> That's great news Daniel, thanks!
> 
> Finally these bastages will understand that she's saying: "mrreindeer, oh, mrreindeer, how i love him and what an incredibly large...uh, what was i saying? oh, this is a fine cigar, it reminds me of mrreindeer".


Haha! 

Actually when we shot that video I had AJ do the same exact interview with Eddie Ortega in English. Eddie was very patient in doing the video in English and Spanish for the viewers. He never once complained about having to talk to the women. Everyone's first language was English but I thought it would be cool to do it in Spanish as well. I put the spanish version on YouTube and it has over 27,000 hits. go figure.

Here is the link to the English version done by AJ.

http://www.cigarforums.net/video/view_video.php?viewkey=125ed6c3f678819b6e05


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

RicoPuro said:


> There something about it which makes it hot...I don't know exactly what it is...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/video/vi...232e07d3aa3d998e513&page=2&viewtype=&category=


Haha its def that sexy look she gives the guy just as she starts to light it. He probably showed her the back humidor room after if ya know what I mean.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola, Seidy, me llamo es Tim. ¿Usted me casará?


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> Hola, Seidy, me llamo es Tim. ¿Usted me casará?


LOL! Close Tim, but no cigar...

Actually I have learned her name is Seidy Bautista, she lives inHouton, she is a model, an actress and she hosts a Salsa TV show (the kind you dance to:chk, not the kind you dip your chips into).

So it would go something like this: Hola Seidy! Me llamo Tim. Te casarias conmigo?

Keep practicing.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> LOL! Close Tim, but no cigar...
> 
> Actually I have learned her name is Seidy Bautista, she lives inHouton, she is a model, an actress and she hosts a Salsa TV show (the kind you dance to:chk, not the kind you dip your chips into).
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm working on it... Seidy knows what I'm talkin' 'bout! 

_Mi espanol es muy malo..._


----------



## aboveone (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a cigar in that video?!?! 

Personally I don't see one


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> she hosts a Salsa TV show (the kind you dance to:chk, not the kind you dip your chips into).


I'd like to dip my chips into.....oh hell, sorry guys. 

(and I kid)


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I'd like to dip my chips into.....oh hell, sorry guys.
> 
> (and I kid)


ME 2 :dr

:r X 2!!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

duplicate...


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Time to feed the wolves:dr:

http://www.subesports.com/mcs/view.contestant/886/SEIDY/BAUTISTA

:tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Time to feed the wolves:dr:
> 
> http://www.subesports.com/mcs/view.contestant/886/SEIDY/BAUTISTA
> 
> :tu


Holy sweet Seidy! I knew she was a keeper, good 'ol Cali girl!

Um, what does this mean?



> Control Knobs: Quarter


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

The lighter being used is a T-3 Table Top lighter by Lotus. 

I've got 2 of them, and they are awesome.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Ugh. Tried to watch it but nothing happens. Another site bug?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> That's great news Daniel, thanks!
> 
> Finally these bastages will understand that she's saying: "mrreindeer, oh, mrreindeer, how i love him and what an incredibly large...uh, what was i saying? oh, this is a fine cigar, it reminds me of mrreindeer".


Lol,,,wake up David,,,this is a dream and this is only a dream had this been an actual event your wife would have shot your "cigar" off along with the two hangers on. I stopped having these dreams along time ago,,,too frustrating.:chk


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

:r :r :r


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

one more reason to smoke :cb


----------



## Cerius (May 22, 2007)

I kind of feel bad for dumping my ex knowing that she liked to smoke with me. Kind of, she was crazy.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hate to revive such an old thread but I was watching this video again and it is awesome. I know if I was in his position I wouldnt be able to be so cool. That look she gives him right when she puts the cigar in her mouth....:dr

I would have had this in my head the whole time..... and then when she gives that look


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not going to hear me complain about you reviving it!

Oh, Latin girls. 

How long until my winter break trip again?

And remember, lads, the rings are on there so ladies don't dirty their hands when smoking!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you for reviving it. Wow That is a great video and what he said about being cool to begin with was perfect. The girl was stunningly Beautiful and it's always great to see a person find how good cigars are.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Que la mami esa esta bien rica! :drool: Estava un poco nerviosa pero, que chula nena.


----------



## JAJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Gespinoza1 said:


> Hate to revive such an old thread but I was watching this video again and it is awesome. I know if I was in his position I wouldnt be able to be so cool. That look she gives him right when she puts the cigar in her mouth....:dr
> 
> I would have had this in my head the whole time..... and then when she gives that look YouTube - Jizz In My Pants


Lol Now _that's _funny! ound:
Smoking hot chick btw


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Seriously....!?!? There is discussion on this thread about the lighter!?!?!? Seriously.....!?!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> LOL! Close Tim, but no cigar...
> 
> Actually I have learned her name is Seidy Bautista, she lives inHouton, she is a model, an actress and she hosts a Salsa TV show (the kind you dance to:chk, not the kind you dip your chips into).
> 
> ...


I was hoping it was Monica, but I guess that's another cigar movie.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I thin I'm in luv...:hurt: 
Thanks for reviving this very hormonal thread.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice video


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

For the new members: here's a thread worth resurrecting from the vault...


----------

